# Looking At Juice Options,needing Advice



## Necris

Greetings Oh wise ones
I am a relatively new vaper,having recently moved up to an MVP 2.0 and a PT2.
(This is purely my experience and opinion,i mean no offence to manufacturers or resellers)

to date i have tried the following juices:

*Twisp:*
Tobacco,so bad im not bothering with details

*Dragon juice:*
Cherry 18 50/50 pg/vg(was an all day vape for me,loved it)
Cherry 24 Bottle said PG(too harsh,dont like the throat hit,makes me wheeze)
Toro Rouge VG(another winner,loved it)
Peanut Butter 18 VG(vaped well,terrible taste,tasted lie peanut shells)

*Liqua:*
Menthol 18,PG/VG unknown ratio(horrid when first bought,gave typical Pg thoat irritation,even caused tooth sensitivity,pulled it out of a drawer a month before expiry and its nectar of the gods?)
Energy Drink 18 PG/VG(not loving it,Pg heavy,hoping it improves with age as above)

I have tried varying others with little to no real impact,mainly added to my cart as the were on sale

So it seems my preferences are as follows:
VG/Lesser throat hit(ie higher vg ratio)
18mg/ml
Non tobacco,
fruity flavours(cherry,apple,no banana!)
Caramel/creamy/coffee


I will as mentioned be running my future juices on a protank 2 with loose silica flavour wicks replaced with cotton wicks,anywhere between 6 and 11w(claimed by mvp,may be lower in reality)

I do however intend to get an RBA and Kanthal to step things up a bit

This leads me to a few follow up questions:
my choices from Vapekings site:

Trident RDA clone
Patriot RDA
Igo W3(4 has no drip tip as far as i recall)

How will these perform on the MVP 2.0?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Necris said:


> I do however intend to get an RBA and Kanthal to step things up a bit
> 
> This leads me to a few follow up questions:
> my choices from Vapekings site:
> 
> Trident RDA clone
> Patriot RDA
> Igo W3(4 has no drip tip as far as i recall)
> 
> How will these perform on the MVP 2.0?



I would suggest starting with a Russian 91% original if you can afford it or a Russian 91% Clone. I have both and they both work well and have air flow control.

Second choice would be a Kayfun Lite Plus which is the same as the Russian but no air flow control.

The purists will say you should use the RBA's on a Mechanical Mod but I run mine on my two Sigelei's and am very happy with the result.I just sent my fishing buddy off with a Smoktech Magneto and a Kayfun Lite Plus clone and he is as happy as a pig in poo!

I keep my MVP for my Mini PT 3's and the like...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

You mention you like a lower TH, have you tried dropping your nic to 12mg? 

And you simply have to try @Oupa's VM juices! His fruit flavours are great, his deserts will have you in the clouds! (I count VM4 as a desert vape)

As for the RBA's, I think the MVP's 11W will be a bit low for them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Thanks Guys,the mvp wattage was a major concern for me,pardon the noob question,but wouldnt lower resitance coils help there?
or will i run into issues where the mvp wont fire?
@*Die Kriek,*
will give the juices a try
@*Rob Fisher*
I will admit those are all currently out of my price range,but wont be for long.
It seems i should grab a Pt3 mini and some juice in the interim until i have a mod capable of doing the RBA's justice
If anything,i have learnt that cheap is false economy with regards to most thngs,including vaping*,*and considering this is predominantly due to serious health concerns nothing is too expensive long term


----------



## Rob Fisher

Necris said:


> It seems i should grab a Pt3 mini and some juice in the interim until i have a mod capable of doing the RBA's justice



If it was me I would get a Russian or Kayfun Lite clone and live with it on the MVP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I am currently using a Kayfun Lite+ on my MVP and HRH is using a Russian 91% on hers with zero problems. You will not be able to go below 1 ohm for the resistance of your coil and anything below about 1.4 does not really help due to the amp limit on the MVP. It is not ideal and slightly limiting, but a lot better than any commercial tank we tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

+1 on the Kayfun or russian with the MVP, and they will still be great for later should you get a mech, or a higher power vv/vw device.


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Necris

The main juices you have tried are Dragon and Liqua
Most vapers will tell you that these are not the best. I have tried a few Dragon juices and about 12 Liqua flavours with not much joy.

May I suggest you try some other juices from the juice vendors listed on this site. I have not tried them all and intend to over time - but have found a lot of joy with Vapour Mountain and a few of the VapeKing juices. But there are plenty others. Then you can also spoil yourself and try some premium overseas juices from SubOhmVapor or FivePawns from VapeKing. Once youve tried several more juices I think you will discover what works best for you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Necris

Rob Fisher said:


> If it was me I would get a Russian or Kayfun Lite clone and live with it on the MVP.





Rex_Bael said:


> I am currently using a Kayfun Lite+ on my MVP and HRH is using a Russian 91% on hers with zero problems. You will not be able to go below 1 ohm for the resistance of your coil and anything below about 1.4 does not really help due to the amp limit on the MVP. It is not ideal and slightly limiting, but a lot better than any commercial tank we tried.





Alex said:


> +1 on the Kayfun or russian with the MVP, and they will still be great for later should you get a mech, or a higher power vv/vw device.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.


Cool,many thanks,good to hear my entre into VV wasnt a complete waste...dammit,and i was so tempted to go mech,but was fixated on passthru as i only have one battery.
Sub Ohm does appeal to me,but isnt an issue for now,that i will keep for a mech


Silver said:


> Hi @Necris
> 
> The main juices you have tried are Dragon and Liqua
> Most vapers will tell you that these are not the best. I have tried a few Dragon juices and about 12 Liqua flavours with not much joy.
> 
> May I suggest you try some other juices from the juice vendors listed on this site. I have not tried them all and intend to over time - but have found a lot of joy with Vapour Mountain and a few of the VapeKing juices. But there are plenty others. Then you can also spoil yourself and try some premium overseas juices from SubOhmVapor or FivePawns from VapeKing. Once youve tried several more juices I think you will discover what works best for you.



I certainly shall,thank you for the advice.
was looking at subohmvapor and vapeking today


----------



## BumbleBee

Necris said:


> my choices from Vapekings site:
> 
> Trident RDA clone
> Patriot RDA
> Igo W3(4 has no drip tip as far as i recall)
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated



Just making sure that you know these are all drippers, they don't have tanks.

Also, I have a mPT3, it's a great little tank.... and I do mean little, it only holds 1.5ml, which may be enough for most folks but I just find that with the thirsty dual coil it really doesn't last long.

While you're on the site, grab some VK4, it's awesomely yummy..... and cheesecake if you like sweet


----------



## Necris

@BumbleBee
Yup,of that i am aware,tanks seem to leak the second i take ownership,so im looking at more effort,less juice ingestion.
Juice wise i think SubOhmVapor's friday special has me,just need to find a non tobacco flavour...choices choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ok, try to stick with single coils if you are concerned about juice consumption, in general dual coil tanks burn more juice. Good tanks don't leak, cheap knock off tanks however are a different story. I've seen countless posts of people moaning about leaking twisps, and can assure you that most evod clones will also leak, stick to the originals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris

@BumbleBee
Hehehe,I was more referring to swallowing of juice than the coil burning it up, the latter is a good thing 
I have had issues with many tanks,iclear 30b,ce4,5, evods (pretty decent, but dont like plastic) but am currently running a Pt2, and only after a complete strip down, dry burn and silica for cotton swop is it somewhat back to normal.
I will however, be investing in a pt3 mini soon, followed by a mech mod and kayfun/Russian 
(I may have overspent somewhat on juices from subohmvapor, very nearly got the aerotank mini too)
Have ordered a vape craving Daydream and special reserve Maghrib...cant wait to get home as I sent them to PE, Should be back there around tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger

I would definitely recommend juices from VapeMob and Vapour Mountain great flavour and awesome vapour from both brands


----------



## Necris

Will be certain to add them to my list for research and testing, thank you


----------



## ShaneW

You won't go wrong with vapour mountain. I would suggest berry blaze and VM4. 
I know you've missed the Friday special at subohmvapor but I've got vape craving - daydream and delight and they are delicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera

I agree VM gr8 stuff 
I suggest you put your name up to get the taste box here (
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/861/
) or better yet come to the vape meet on sat the taste box will be there and many of the wise ones 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

ShaneW said:


> You won't go wrong with vapour mountain. I would suggest berry blaze and VM4.
> I know you've missed the Friday special at subohmvapor but I've got vape craving - daydream and delight and they are delicious.



He didn't miss it. Got his order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris

RevnLucky7 said:


> He didn't miss it. Got his order.


Cant wait,should be back home by wednesday


----------



## Necris

BUmping this up before my next order.
Loving Vape Craving daydream,tastes like cadbury whole nut chocolate.top of my list
appreciated Tark's Maghrib,but wasnt and ADV,will try it again on a mech and dripper.

No doubt i am ordering Vape Craving Daydream again,but we always need more...
Looking at the following in 12mg,VG 60%+( where possible)

Lekker vapors
-------------
Choc Mint 12mg
Mixed Berry 12mg
Caramel 12mg

VapourMountain:
--------------------
Vanilla Custard
Choc Mint
Coffee

Any opinions or alternate suggestions?


----------



## Gazzacpt

VM choc mint for me is a winner. If you can leave it alone for 2-3 weeks its even better.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

I personally use Cape Vape juices and mix on my dripper as go through the day but Cape Vape can be a little strong on the flavouring side, Liqua Cuban is my other go to all day vape.

My special treat is a 50ml bottle of Angry Bird I bought from Juicy Vapour(The SA Branch, dont order from US) but they do charge more then most.. As Grimm Green would say, "You are going to have to use your vape hands on this one". Juicy Vapour are true to their name though, Juicy like no other vapour I have tried yet.


Once you buy a mech you start a whole new line of spending on drippers  just so you are aware
but mech's and drippers are amazing. Low ohm builds are fairly quick and easy, heat fast and the flavours are awesome. Drippers on mechs have a punch that feels more like a traditional stinky on the back of the throat.

I had been disappointed by the Igo W on my SVD but Vapemob sorted me out with a Nemesis (clone) and it brought my IGO W to life! I'm now an all day dripper and driver and my SVD is keeping my GF off the stinks.

Dripping is messy though, My Russian 91 should arrive tomorrow so I don’t have to mess all over myself, my car seats, my hands and in pockets with the IGO any more  

Hopefully you find the solution that works for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Necris said:


> Any opinions or alternate suggestions?


 
Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
Vapour Mountain Coconut Concentrate (To enhance Menthol Ice for a change)
Vapour Mountain Menthol Concentrate (To fix any kak juices)
Vapour Mountain Musk Concentrate (If you enjoyed Musk Beechies)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

Gazzacpt said:


> VM choc mint for me is a winner. If you can leave it alone for 2-3 weeks its even better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


2-3 minutes possibly,packaging can be tricky 
will certainly bare that in mind


MarkK said:


> I personally use Cape Vape juices and mix on my dripper as go through the day but Cape Vape can be a little strong on the flavouring side, Liqua Cuban is my other go to all day vape.
> 
> My special treat is a 50ml bottle of Angry Bird I bought from Juicy Vapour(The SA Branch, dont order from US) but they do charge more then most.. As Grimm Green would say, "You are going to have to use your vape hands on this one". Juicy Vapour are true to their name though, Juicy like no other vapour I have tried yet.
> 
> 
> Once you buy a mech you start a whole new line of spending on drippers  just so you are aware
> but mech's and drippers are amazing. Low ohm builds are fairly quick and easy, heat fast and the flavours are awesome. Drippers on mechs have a punch that feels more like a traditional stinky on the back of the throat.
> 
> I had been disappointed by the Igo W on my SVD but Vapemob sorted me out with a Nemesis (clone) and it brought my IGO W to life! I'm now an all day dripper and driver and my SVD is keeping my GF off the stinks.
> 
> Dripping is messy though, My Russian 91 should arrive tomorrow so I don’t have to mess all over myself, my car seats, my hands and in pockets with the IGO any more
> 
> Hopefully you find the solution that works for you


Im heavily VG biased,i dont use this word often,but I HATE the two liqua juices i have tried(Menthol& Energy Drink)
I'm with you on the mech or high wattage electronic mod


Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice
> Vapour Mountain Coconut Concentrate (To enhance Menthol Ice for a change)
> Vapour Mountain Menthol Concentrate (To fix any kak juices)
> Vapour Mountain Musk Concentrate (If you enjoyed Musk Beechies)


IM with you on the first three,will give musk a miss,think menthol will be a nice break from all this coffee and choc.

hmmm,need something nutty(Not peanut)


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Necris none of @Oupa's concentrates are on the web site yet but you can email him an order for them.

The full list of flavours can be found here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## MarkK

hmmm The Hangseng "Chocolate Caramel" I bought tastes and smells just like peanut brittle??
You might like that. I personally did NOT enjoy this juice!







As for the VG bias its unfortunate, I know that Juicy Vapour will mix to what ever ratio you want at no extra charge which is always awesome. But for the most part your going to be looking for more VG in your juices.

If im not feeling a certain juice I add VG 
You can go to Dischem or clicks and buy Dolly Varden Glycerine. Its between R6 and R12, just put some in an empty bottle and away you go 









Or vape JUST the Glycerine for some HUGE flavourless clouds  

VAPE ON!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris

So i have ordered: (budget got cut seriously short,so no aztek)
SubOhmVapor:
Vape craving daydream 30ml 12mg
VapourMountain:
Choc Mint 10ml 12mg
Vanilla Custard 10ml 12mg
Smurfette 10ml 12mg

Need to break all that creamy nutty vanilla somehow
(VG heavy suggestions please,dont like PG,mouth and throat irritation and sensitivity)
fruit: partial to berries,hate banana,any fruity recommendations
Menthol:dont like dragon,or liqua menthol,dont like the "switch" button ciggyfilter menthols,dont mind the old school menthols like dunhill etc


----------



## Gazzacpt

Necris said:


> So i have ordered: (budget got cut seriously short,so no aztek)
> SubOhmVapor:
> Vape craving daydream 30ml 12mg
> VapourMountain:
> Choc Mint 10ml 12mg
> Vanilla Custard 10ml 12mg
> Smurfette 10ml 12mg
> 
> Need to break all that creamy nutty vanilla somehow
> (VG heavy suggestions please,dont like PG,mouth and throat irritation and sensitivity)
> fruit: partial to berries,hate banana,any fruity recommendations
> Menthol:dont like dragon,or liqua menthol,dont like the "switch" button ciggyfilter menthols,dont mind the old school menthols like dunhill etc


Hmmm I don't see VM4 in that order. Its a must try.


----------



## Necris

Not a huge tobacco juice fan, but will try vm4 on the next order


----------



## Die Kriek

Necris said:


> Not a huge tobacco juice fan, but will try vm4 on the next order


VM4 isn't really a tobacco. It's more a desert vape with a hint of tobacco. Tastes like cookie dough to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

